# Mike Holmes...opinions



## Dougfir (Mar 8, 2014)

I wanna know what other people think of Holmes. Personally, I can't stand him anymore used to watch his show now I can't stand the whole holier than thou attitude even his subs act like they can walk on water. I could do some amazing TV with his construction budget.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh boy, do a search, you will have hours of reading:thumbup:


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

hes a puppet. Full of chit.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

I get the feeling a ton of people don't like him because he is successful. Holding your head high and being extremely confident at your job is not a negative. Every good tradesman should act this way. 

Besides he's on TV and has to act like a know it all. People watch it because of this.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jealous. If any of us had a tv show everyone else would hate.

The show is produced and therefore is edited to make it interesting and attractive to viewers and thus advertisers.

I would suggest watching a few interviews of him. I also love his work getting more people interested in getting into the trades.


----------



## Dougfir (Mar 8, 2014)

I agree he's good and I'm not jealous...at all he just comes off in a negative way to me. And to say I lack confidence because I started this thread is way off I know I do great work and if I had the budget I too would use psl studs and framing members and use spray foAm and totally rip out Hvac cause it's rusty etc...and no I won't watch a few interviews of him I've already gathered MY opinion


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Dougfir said:


> I agree he's good and I'm not jealous...at all he just comes off in a negative way to me. And to say I lack confidence because I started this thread is way off I know I do great work and if I had the budget I too would use psl studs and framing members and use spray foAm and totally rip out Hvac cause it's rusty etc...and no I won't watch a few interviews of him I've already gathered MY opinion


Not directing my reply at you or anyone here. Just saying it general from some of the people I meet in person I got that impression.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dougfir said:


> I agree he's good and I'm not jealous...at all he just comes off in a negative way to me. And to say I lack confidence because I started this thread is way off I know I do great work and if I had the budget I too would use psl studs and framing members and use spray foAm and totally rip out Hvac cause it's rusty etc...and no I won't watch a few interviews of him I've already gathered MY opinion


I guess some are not interested in a well informed opinion. Judging him by the show alone is foolish. He does not edit it.

He also pays for much if the renovation on his own. His subs give discounts in exchange for advertising.

Let's not forget, regardless of how he comes off, he is still helping people, and off camera is promoting our industry.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well he blatant violates codes and manufacture specifications so he's a hack.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Jealous. If any of us had a tv show everyone else would hate..


So how come on here, most guys/gals don't hate This Old House? 

I mean Tom Silva and the guys are super successful and all.


----------



## Dougfir (Mar 8, 2014)

I enjoy this old house and a lot of the stuff on DIY and hgtv putting tom silva in the same boat as Holmes idk about that, and as far as judging Holmes how'd u get ur opinion you know him he come over for dinner on Saturday nights and don't tell me he's a f'n saint and dips into his pocket for some if any of that unless u got his bank statement I'm calling BS


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

kevjob said:


> So how come on here, most guys/gals don't hate This Old House?
> 
> I mean Tom Silva and the guys are super successful and all.


Probably because they are competent and use competent subs. And don't mislead with stupidity.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

kevjob said:


> So how come on here, most guys/gals don't hate This Old House?
> 
> I mean Tom Silva and the guys are super successful and all.


Like I said editing and what the show producers want to portray. TOH was about transforming old homes into renovated beauties.

But to answer your question who was the host? Bob Villa you say? And guess what, a lot of BV haters on here.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dougfir said:


> I enjoy this old house and a lot of the stuff on DIY and hgtv putting tom silva in the same boat as Holmes idk about that, and as far as judging Holmes how'd u get ur opinion you know him he come over for dinner on Saturday nights and don't tell me he's a f'n saint and dips into his pocket for some if any of that unless u got his bank statement I'm calling BS


How about some punctuation and grammar?

And no I don't know him just give people a fair shot and have watched dozens of interviews and researched his work.


----------



## Dougfir (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow got ourselves a keyboard cowboy, English professor, and the president of the Holmes fan club. After I typed all that (on an I phone) your best comeback is punctuation and grammar. Your that guy aren't you, there's one on every forum.


----------



## Dougfir (Mar 8, 2014)

.....and a Holmes historian. You need a hobby.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dougfir said:


> Wow got ourselves a keyboard cowboy, English professor, and the president of the Holmes fan club. After I typed all that (on an I phone) your best comeback is punctuation and grammar. Your that guy aren't you, there's one on every forum.


When they can't argue with facts they just resort to attacking any thing that they can find.


----------



## Dougfir (Mar 8, 2014)

You better go proofread your earlier posts. Ie..never start a sentence with and, comma usage and mis-spelling to name a few.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm with TNT on this. His show is all for entertainment but A LOT of people watch and pay attention to his show.

Whenever someone mentions Holmes I always say "yeah I watch it and it's unlimited what can be done when their is no budget".

People understand that these shows have no budget. They do show a lot of the bad things that happen when hiring incompetent contractors.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dougfir said:


> Wow got ourselves a keyboard cowboy, English professor, and the president of the Holmes fan club. After I typed all that (on an I phone) your best comeback is punctuation and grammar. Your that guy aren't you, there's one on every forum.


After all of what? You know nothing of the guy but from a few shows. And I'm on my phone too. So, yeah it's annoying to read gibberish and one long run on sentence.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Editing is very misleading and can also exaggerate truths. Also producer encourage drama. The show we were apart of was suppose to be a documentary but it we were "encouraged" to say lines we wouldn't normally say. Also create problems that weren't really a problem.

Cole


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> When they can't argue with facts they just resort to attacking any thing that they can find.


Other than an episode that he may our may have not used structural screws what choose violations can you list, since you bright it up. Let's see some facts.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Jealous. If any of us had a tv show everyone else would hate....


If one of us won a Nobel Peace Prize for curing world poverty we'd all get on here and cry foul because we knew a guy who heard a story that the winner had once used all purpose and mesh tape together.

It's just a TV show.


----------



## njremodeler (Dec 22, 2013)

Im loving it ...


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Dougfir said:


> I agree he's good and I'm not jealous...at all he just comes off in a negative way to me. And to say I lack confidence because I started this thread is way off I know I do great work and if I had the budget I too would use psl studs and framing members and use spray foAm and totally rip out Hvac cause it's rusty etc...and no I won't watch a few interviews of him I've already gathered MY opinion


I'm usually not one to say much about peoples ignorance but to make an opinion of someone without full knowledge is.... well exactly that, ignorant. I do agree that he acts in a manner that isnt becoming but its TV....


TNTSERVICES said:


> I guess some are not interested in a well informed opinion. Judging him by the show alone is foolish. He does not edit it.
> 
> He also pays for much if the renovation on his own. His subs give discounts in exchange for advertising.
> 
> Let's not forget, regardless of how he comes off, he is still helping people, and off camera is promoting our industry.


I have also heard and read that he pays for some of it out of his own pocket and he is a big advocate of the trades towards teens.



RobertCDF said:


> Well he blatant violates codes and manufacture specifications so he's a hack.


And yes I do think he violates codes that are there for a reason. Going above and beyond... great. Going against is also more ignorance at work. And as stated in another thread he doesnt even have the licenses he needs.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Like I said editing and what the show producers want to portray. TOH was about transforming old homes into renovated beauties.
> 
> But to answer your question who was the host? Bob Villa you say? And guess what, a lot of BV haters on here.


Old Bob Villa is a craftsman salesman


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I like Bob Villa, but go figure, I like Mike as well.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh for fvcks sake not this sh!t again...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Oh for fvcks sake not this sh!t again...


You've got to realize by now that this stuff is cyclical. Each new batch of members want to participate in the bashing and must start a new thread. Not much fun reading about it two years after the fact.

I am just waiting for another mesh versus tape thread.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You've got to realize by now that this stuff is cyclical. Each new batch of members want to participate in the bashing and must start a new thread. Not much fun reading about it two years after the fact.
> 
> I am just waiting for another mesh versus tape thread.


Yeah well you are a mesh hack....:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah well you are a mesh hack....:whistling


You know me, I love to mesh things up. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I've seen ol' Mike eliminate dormers because one was leaking citing "eliminate the problem"


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I've seen ol' Mike eliminate dormers because one was leaking citing "eliminate the problem"


These are the only dormers that I can recall him removing. They were fake dormers the builder installed. No leaks though, just ugly. There was a leaking window on that episode.

Was there another episode that I missed?

EP4040


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> These are the only dormers that I can recall him removing. They were fake dormers the builder installed. No leaks though, just ugly. There was a leaking window on that episode.
> 
> Was there another episode that I missed?
> 
> EP4040


I stand corrected...i could've sworn one was leaking..oh well...something was leaking.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Okiecontractor said:


> And as stated in another thread he doesnt even have the licenses he needs.


Don't need a license in canada (yet). But yeah, he doesn't have his papers. 

I'd take watching Holmes on homes any day over flipping Vegas. That guy needs to be taken and put out of our misery.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Who is that.......:blink:


Enough said....


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Let's face facts here ....

Not one of us here has NEVER:laughing: ever spoke to crap workmanship and dealt with fixing other's (lessor contractors) FVCK-Ups....

...Just exactly like Homes does. Of course less all the bleeping f'n bleeps that typically come with the rants err I mean calm discussions. but away from the customers and hell sometimes in front of the customers. And if you say you don't, you are a paper contractor :whistling or live in fantasy land.

Can only take the show in small doses, but it sure feels dam good to hear someone else talk the smack about butchery and incompetence. The way I hear it in my head


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Texas Wax said:


> Let's face facts here ....
> 
> Not one of us here has NEVER:laughing: ever spoke to crap workmanship and dealt with fixing other's (lessor contractors) FVCK-Ups....
> 
> ...


I guess I'd be more interested in a guy tearing apart Mike's work and criticizing his code violations...


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> I guess I'd be more interested in a guy tearing apart Mike's work and criticizing his code violations...


Contractors who live in glass houses...... :whistling tend to get boulders tossed at them :blink: Talk the talk better to be able to walk the walk. Not sure if he can or canuck :whistling 

I'd like to know what he can actually do and where the "wiggle" room is on his code compliance in Canananada. But I've been in the iron range of MN, Grand Marais, in late December - that's as far north as I care to ever go and as far into winter there.

It's entertainment with a little better than average knowledge being passed on. With it's own legs as far as marketing goes ---- we're talking about the show now :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Yeah right!! Tell that to some idiot home owner !!!
> 
> 9 times out of 10 ... The H/O Only cares about quality after the hack walks out! Then they start calling the pros ! **** EM!


My comment had nothing to do with homeowners. It was directed at the comment that if he had Holmes money he could do it right. 

Money doesn't mean a good job.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's the deal,,,,t.v. construction shows are misinforming people ...all contractors aren't crooks,most jobs cant be done overnight and t.v. jobs don't go as perfectly as planned, nor is the work perfect. In one sense they give people ideas, but also some real misconceptions.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My comment had nothing to do with homeowners. It was directed at the comment that if he had Holmes money he could do it right.
> 
> Money doesn't mean a good job.


Give a **** ! That's what it comes down to ! 


Some care some don't . What it comes down to is ....who cares about what they leave behind . I could never walk away from a job disgusted in myself ..It just wouldn't suit me! I wont get into it ... but my trade is headed down hill a like snow ball headed for hell! 10 years from now t's gonna be a cluster ****!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The answer is to only work for home owners that will spend the money needed to do it right.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Give a **** ! That's what it comes down to !
> 
> 
> Some care some don't . What it comes down to is ....who cares about what they leave behind . I could never walk away from a job disgusted in myself ..It just wouldn't suit me! I wont get into it ... but my trade is headed down hill a like snow ball headed for hell! 10 years from now t's gonna be a cluster ****!


Doesn't every generation think this, that the new generation is going to destroy us all?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Doesn't every generation think this, that the new generation is going to destroy us all?


Yes. And every generation thinks they are going to see the end of the world because of the plague or nuclear war or global warming.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> Yes. And every generation thinks they are going to see the end of the world because of the plague or nuclear war or global warming.


Or the breakdown of family values


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Or the breakdown of family values


Or the dow hitting 2k.


----------

